# H4 Conversion



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I picked up the Bosch H4 conversion and PIAA extreme white plus bulbs from PDM and I have to say I glad I got them. Little bit of blue ting which is something I was totally against but the difference between the OEM, then the Omrans and then the PIAA, there is a awesome. High beams are rediculously bright, excellent for my highway driving. For about 200 bucks CAN (reletively 160-170USD), shipping GST included, its a worth while upgrade. Now just aiming the things perfectly.....


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I have the 9007 for heads and H3s for fogs in my car but I also have the X'treme white plus and love them too. Definately a good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Smoke?*

H3 fogs are certainly awesome. I just got done modifying my front bumper (filling, cutting, painting... I'll post pics later) and I wanted to smoke the ugly turn signals. Where do buy the spray?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've seen "Sumooku Teearu" spray in shops in Japan, I was just wondering where to get it here... Probably an obvious answer, I'm probably just stupid.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

H3's for fog? Like the OEM square ones? I'm looking at getting some 3.5 - 4 inch round ones. probably by PIAA and the guy I went through gets a bit of a deal. Anyone know some good fog lights that are actually practical rather than ricey?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> H3's for fog? Like the OEM square ones? I'm looking at getting some 3.5 - 4 inch round ones. probably by PIAA and the guy I went through gets a bit of a deal. Anyone know some good fog lights that are actually practical rather than ricey?


Go to any local auto shop, there are all types of H3's.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

If you want a good quality fog lamp go with Hella or Cibie. PIAA is way overrated and overpriced, you're better off going with autostore or wal-mart lamps than paying for PIAAs...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> If you want a good quality fog lamp go with Hella or Cibie. PIAA is way overrated and overpriced, you're better off going with autostore or wal-mart lamps than paying for PIAAs...


Definitely... Stuff on EBay can get you the right light rating for like $1. Just find the K of light you want (I went with 8500, that's blue) and search for it on EBay. PIAA is way overpriced. C'mon, they're just lightbulbs.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Most of the fog light kits I see at autostores look seriously EL Cheapo and have blue/purple tint, a real no no when it comes to actually being useful. When I was looking into HID kits, I found that temp (K) doesn't really have much to do with overall brightness as it seems that the higher you go up the scale (say 7000K-10000K). Lumiens is what you want, the higher the brighter. Some around 3500-4500 is what I would like as its white and effective. PIAA's are overpriced I agree but the kit, relay, harness', housings, brackets are good quality. Its hard to say but ebay is something I will look into. Also,

I've been noticing that my left headlight seems to be brighter than my right one. And I can't seem to lower my left headlight doesn't want to move up or down when I was trying to aim it. Anyone? Plus when I put on my low beams, everything is fine and then I put on my high beams and its almost like a box of where my low beams used to be and the high beams surround it?!!!! Hard to explain but its bizarre. Anyone?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Any coating on bulbs are going to steal lumens. The only coated bulb I would buy is the Sylvania Silverstar, their coating is a little more unique...those bulbs have a very "white" appearance (around 4100K-4300K) just very slightly blue and they are relatively bright compared to what is readily available in the US. However, the best and brightest normal wattage bulbs you can buy are Osram Silverstars (not sylvania) or Philips Vision Plus.

Halogen bulbs WILL dim with age...its hard to notice the dimming because it happens so slowly...but you'll notice when you replace old bulbs...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> Any coating on bulbs are going to steal lumens. The only coated bulb I would buy is the Sylvania Silverstar, their coating is a little more unique...those bulbs have a very "white" appearance (around 4100K-4300K) ...


Do you know what the K rating means? It's the temperature, in degrees Kelvin, of the luminescent reaction. As the filament reacts hotter and hotter, the light gets whiter and whiter. So no, 4100K to 4300K bulbs are not as white as my 8500K. The thing is, whiter reactions emit a lower intensity of light, so a bluish coating is often applied to the bulb to increase this.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

brid, i hope your not saying that a 8500k bulb emits a whiter colour then a 4300k bulb? HID bulbs are a good example of how color is displayed with higher Kelvins. Here's a link to prove it:

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/misc_lights.html

Go to the bottom with the Kelvin scale. Higher Kelvins doesn't mean higher light output. Lumiens is optimum around 4500k i believe or very close to that. Much higher and you start getting a blue colour and even higher is purple, just screaming to be called RICE! lol besides, its probably no more useful to have a 10,000k bulb then a halogen, or worse. I'll check into getting some Hella foglights BTW.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, 8500K is definitely not "white" lol...

Blue is probably the worst possible color for a headlight. The short wave length of the color causes the most glare, especially in fog, mist, rain, etc...Also, the color blue actually fatigues your eyes.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> Yeah, 8500K is definitely not "white" lol...
> 
> Blue is probably the worst possible color for a headlight. The short wave length of the color causes the most glare, especially in fog, mist, rain, etc...Also, the color blue actually fatigues your eyes.


As you increase the Kevin degrees, it gets whiter and whiter. That's not to say that it gets brighter, tha'ts just the chemistry of it. It actually doesn't get brighter, but they coat the bulbs blue to alter the emitted frequency of light.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> brid, i hope your not saying that a 8500k bulb emits a whiter colour then a 4300k bulb? HID bulbs are a good example of how color is displayed with higher Kelvins. Here's a link to prove it:
> 
> http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/misc_lights.html
> 
> Go to the bottom with the Kelvin scale. Higher Kelvins doesn't mean higher light output. Lumiens is optimum around 4500k i believe or very close to that. Much higher and you start getting a blue colour and even higher is purple, just screaming to be called RICE! lol besides, its probably no more useful to have a 10,000k bulb then a halogen, or worse. I'll check into getting some Hella foglights BTW.


The blue color results from the coating, not the actual Kelvin degree of the reaction. I don't suppose you've taken a lot of photometric chemistry classes, have you?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

So a 100,000K bulb, must be really, really white, huh!? LOL


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


>


You don't know muchabout chromaticity, do you? First of all, you pasted a picture of the 1931 2-degree chromaticity observer. In 1964, a better 10-degree observer was released. Second of all, I'm sure you're just confused, Kato, because the CIE chromaticity observer uses a theoretical black-body radiator. Discharge lamps (non-halogen... all bulbs such as Xenon, fluorescent, HMI, etc.) are NOT BLACK BODY RADIATORS. Discharge lamps have an interrupted spectrum, and spikes in the spectral distribution.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

But you pasting graphs, and me telling you that you're wrong isn't science at all. Science is a method that exists outside of dogma, outside of NissanForums debate. I invite you to get a colorimeter and see for yourself.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

All you need here is *common sense*.

Answer me this 1 question:

_You believe a 8000K bulb is visibly whiter than a 4500K bulb, is that right?_


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> All you need here is *common sense*.
> 
> Answer me this 1 question:
> 
> _You believe a 8000K bulb is visibly whiter than a 4500K bulb, is that right?_


I refer you to my earlier post about photo-emittance coating. A blue coating is applied to the bulbs which causes the light to be visibly whiter(this is completely subjective. Don't ask any more subjective questions. Science is the measure of physical phenomena in an OBJECTIVE manner. This means colorimetry, the science that you misused earlier in the thread.)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Besides, the "8000K bulb" you refer to is a complete misnomer. It is highly illogical to measure the light emitted by a discharge lamp in degrees Kelvin, and this is an industrial abuse. More sensible is a CCT or CRI, although CRI (color rendering index) is so relative, it is not widely used. A spectrophotometer analysis of 8500 and 4000 "K" discharge bulbs would prove me right. Go do the science yourself.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Well uhh seems like you got your shit organized there Brid, my bad. HID websites only say so much so i was going off of that.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Well uhh seems like you got your shit organized there Brid, my bad. HID websites only say so much so i was going off of that.


Dood, it's fine. Let's forget all this and go join the 1.6PETE fanclub!


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm impressed by your knowledge and everything...no, but really, I am, but its irrelevant to the context of this thread. What we are talking about (obviously) is products that are very commonly sold under these color temperatures we are talking about _is for comparison's sake for those that read the thread_. My spectrophotometer is in the shop right now...so let's be even more "logical" by using points of reference which everyone is familiar with.

_*Bulbs sold as 8000K are not white*_. A very simple statement and fact. That's my point and thats all thats relevant to this topic of this thread.

You have alot of good knowledge, but like I said, it's irrelevant to the very uncomplicated topic of this thread.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kato said:


> I'm impressed by your knowledge and everything...no, but really, I am, but its irrelevant to the context of this thread. What we are talking about (obviously) is products that are very commonly sold under these color temperatures we are talking about _is for comparison's sake for those that read the thread_. My spectrophotometer is in the shop right now...so let's be even more "logical" by using points of reference which everyone is familiar with.
> 
> _*Bulbs sold as 8000K are not white*_. A very simple statement and fact. That's my point and thats all thats relevant to this topic of this thread.
> 
> You have alot of good knowledge, but like I said, it's irrelevant to the very uncomplicated topic of this thread.


Granted. Let's go join the 1.6pete fanclub!


----------

